# Joining a punk band



## theo (Apr 10, 2012)

Haven't been able to get any decent metal things started and in my frustration I'm willing to do just about anything to play some gigs. Including playing a in punk band. They have a bunch of original tracks, an ep and they gig semi regularly. Not really my thing, but it's better than not doing ANYTHING aside from bedroom stuff.

here's their soundcloud
Bombs Are Falling's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## theo (Apr 11, 2012)

So I had a rehearsal with them last night. It was surprisingly fun, the songs are stupidly simple, but the energy was great. A lot of it is reminiscent of the early Tony hawk game soundtracks.


----------



## Augminished (Apr 11, 2012)

How to play a power chord: Guitar Power Chord Lesson 

jk . I really do like punk music. Ramones are the shit! I remember seeing Reel Big Fish and it was one of the best shows I have ever been to. 

I like them though. Nice raw edgy independent punk sound.


----------



## theo (Apr 11, 2012)

The band as a whole is a lot tighter now that the soundcloud recordings too, which was a big plus to me (coming from a music backround where everything needs to be as spot on as possible)


----------



## Augminished (Apr 11, 2012)

Bands that are not tight together are terrible. It usually a single flaw in the armor. I was just recording a band and there drummer was awesome but he was a total dick and made the entire band tense and uncomfortable. We kept on recording over and over because he kept stopping the guitar player and saying "your not playing that right" "your timing is off" "you need a longer pause". 

Also, your Lime Green Ibanez will be perfect


----------



## theo (Apr 11, 2012)

It's got a flouro pink dimarzio cliplock to go with it!
Yeah, the last drummer they had sounds like a total dickwad, the newer guy is great


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 12, 2012)

You live in the wrong city... I need a guitarist


----------



## theo (Apr 12, 2012)

Damn.. well if you're ever in melbourne, shoot me a PM!


----------



## Razzy (Apr 12, 2012)

If I didn't already have a metal band and a cover band, I'd join a punk band. That shit is so fun to play. Make sure to do lots of posi-jumps!


----------



## theo (Apr 12, 2012)

Enlighten me as to what a posi-jump is?


----------



## Razzy (Apr 12, 2012)

1:28 is a good shot.


----------



## theo (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm up for those without a doubt


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice man. I'm a hardcore kid, so this kind of punk is always entertaining to me. Maybe your preference to heavier music could lead to a more hardcore type vibe.


----------



## theo (Apr 12, 2012)

Might just do, the guys in the band want to write more material and specifically stated that they want to make things more complex and are open to any metal influences I want to bring in. Although in saying that, I'm not gonna just hijack their band and turn it into another metal act haha


----------



## skeels (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweet. I used to be the metal guitarist in a punk band.
Loud is the universal language.
Long live crossover!
You will have fun. Of this I am certain.

Milwaukee circa 1997:
Existence Records Comp | MKE Punk - Milwaukee Punk Downloads


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 13, 2012)

That sounds really promising man. Sounds like something I would really dig. Got a Facebook page I can like or something?


----------



## theo (Apr 13, 2012)

There's just the soundcloud for now. They've just finished an ep and now that I've joined (along with the new drummer) we just need to get gig ready to launch it


----------



## Murmel (Apr 14, 2012)

Shit man, I envy you. I really wanna play in some punk band with really simple stuff and just fuck around while playing


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 14, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Shit man, I envy you. I really wanna play in some punk band with really simple stuff and just fuck around while playing



Indeed sometimes it is nice to do something not so serious. Can't be going full tilt all the time


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 15, 2012)

theo said:


> Might just do, the guys in the band want to write more material and specifically stated that they want to make things more complex and are open to any metal influences I want to bring in. Although in saying that, I'm not gonna just hijack their band and turn it into another metal act haha


 
Behind Crimson Eyes did start off as a punk band formed by my friends, so yeah why not. 

Great that you're in a band mate.


----------



## theo (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks man, still looking at forming a decent metal act too. 
Problem currently is just that I can't seem to find anyone :/ Melband has really been less than helpful


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 15, 2012)

Did not see you doing this


----------



## theo (Apr 15, 2012)

Neither did I, Honestly I nearly pulled out just prior to the first practice, but then my sense of *Thatisashitthingtodo* kicked in, went along anyway, expecting to come home feeling a bit bored and agitated. I was surprised. And I guess after so long being unsuccessful with trying to get some metal act started, anything is better than nothing.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 16, 2012)

Punk is always great to RTFO to.

Highschool was a huge punk stage for me, growing up with some of the boys from Amity Affliction and Garth from Behind Crimson Eyes.

Fun times.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 16, 2012)

theo said:


> Problem currently is just that I can't seem to find anyone :/ Melband has really been less than helpful


 
Consider this as putting your foot in the door. Once you get into the live playing circuit, you'll meet a heap of new and interesting people that you may work with in the future. It worked for me when I swtiched to bass to join an alternative hard rock band. As long as you're playing well in your current gig, you'll leave a lasting impression on others who may be interested to play metal with you. 

And as melband may seem bleak, there are some diamonds in the rough. Again, I found one of the best singers in Melbourne because of melband (after auditioning about 3 or 4 prior though). 

And Ibby shred axes and Punk work well.  Just ask Dexter Holland and Fletcher Dragge (but I must confess, I can't stand Pennywise )


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 16, 2012)

theo said:


> Neither did I, Honestly I nearly pulled out just prior to the first practice, but then my sense of *Thatisashitthingtodo* kicked in, went along anyway, expecting to come home feeling a bit bored and agitated. I was surprised. And I guess after so long being unsuccessful with trying to get some metal act started, anything is better than nothing.



Yeah, I gave up on trying to start a progressive death metal project because all I could find were really weird 29 year olds or complete ass clowns. So Im trying out/joining a local deathcore band and the people in it are really cool guys and its a lot more fun than I though.


----------



## Loomer (Apr 16, 2012)

It's always a shitheap of fun to play simple punk stuff and just go completely ape over it. That's why my current grind project has many, many crusty d-beat sections in our songs


----------



## theo (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, I was hoping that this would be exactly the case.

Another question to put out to you guys... replace the neon green DR strings? or switch em to EB?


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 16, 2012)

If its kinda pop punk, you'll get a shit load more gigs.

Im in the same position with my band, i like the music but its not really what i would consider my favourite style to play, its fun though and keeps a guitar around my neck on a stage.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 16, 2012)

theo said:


> Another question to put out to you guys... replace the neon green DR strings? or switch em to EB?


 
Apply the punk attitude: Who cares?


----------



## theo (Apr 16, 2012)

You're right, I'm clearly being a pretentious and snotty prog/metalhead!

In fact, fuck strings! I don't give a shit if they are the same brand, the same set, the correct tuning or even all there!


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2012)

Got our first gig booked, rather excited. Not sure if this will be the ep launch though


----------



## theo (Jul 5, 2012)

So the first gig fell through due to communication errors.

BUT! Big news for us is that we are opening for Frenzal Rhomb on August the 4th.


----------

